# Monroe/Lamar County in need of one member



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 8, 2016)

We have 1250 acres with Large Power Line, Gas Line and food plots. Our land is made up of mixed mature pine, hardwoods, creek bottoms, clear cut with pines that were planted 4-5 years ago. We have good deer and turkey with a few hogs that pass through. We have a good campsite with power and some septic tank spots. The club has numerous club stands that are box stands with food plots, we are looking to add at least one more this year. Each member gets one private area, the remaining areas of the club and first come first serve as well as the public stands are first come first serve. Below are pictures  of the bucks killed last year.

Dues are 800.00 the first year with a discount on return members. We need one member this year. 

web gghc.awardspace.biz 

If you are interested in seeing the club I will be down this weekend and next weekend for work days. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## trhankinson (Jun 10, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## Harvester of Sorrow (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi, I live in Acworth and am very interested in talking to you. Feel free to call me on my cell 706-313-6696

Thanks,

Steve Griffin.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 11, 2016)

Do you allow coonhunting


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 11, 2016)

Harvester of Sorrow said:


> Hi, I live in Acworth and am very interested in talking to you. Feel free to call me on my cell 706-313-6696
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve Griffin.



Just getting back from down there, I'll give you a call tomorrow. 

Scott


----------



## haha (Jun 13, 2016)

*Hunting lease*

could you call me please? 678 982 9878? i live in woodstock. Thanks


----------



## Bdavison14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Is that one spot still available?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bdavison14 said:


> Is that one spot still available?



Currently our one spot is still available.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you allow Coonhunting outside of deer season


----------



## piedmont1971 (Jun 26, 2016)

no dog hunting of any kind from what I read on an original thread from the club president, sorry


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hogwild80 said:


> Do you allow Coonhunting outside of deer season



No we do not allow any hunting dogs at this time.


----------

